# Critique ( new pic added 3/30 )



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

he's definately built uphill
post legged
possibly pigeon chested
there's something about his neck I don't like

Also he looks REALLY heavy on the forehand. 
He's not really fat...but being bigger built on the forehand than on the quarters makes him appear like that.

He's a good looking guy though. I love his color and his face


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

he is an adorable guy!

I did notice he is built uphill and he is heavier on the front end than the back. Is that a morgan trait? I remember seeing another morgan who was also built uphill like your guy and she was also heavier in the front than the rear.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

for a morgen he looks good i would put more muscle on him he doesn't look fat to me just lacking some muscle


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

he is really nice, very upstanding, alert horse. He is lacking some muscel in the hindend, but thats only work....

yeh he is nice


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow Appy you are quick! That is a Morgan trait. Not the uphill, but heavy in the front and lighter in the back. It's a not a conformational flaw in a morgan. I woundn't say that he is post legged either. 

No I love my Morgans but I do see one of two "flaws" in my opinion. I'm not a huge fan of his head. Morgans usually have such elegant head, his not so much. 

And he desperatly needs to see a set of nippers for those toes. Once again this is my personal opinion, I like my feet perfect!

Overall he is a realy beauty! Love his color, it looks like he has a really sweet, honest eye, and his mane and tail are wonderful . 

I love forward to seeing more of him!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Wow Appy you are quick! That is a Morgan trait. Not the uphill, but heavy in the front and lighter in the back. It's a not a conformational flaw in a morgan. I woundn't say that he is post legged either.


oh cool! Well now i feel bad for saying he's heavier on the forehand. 
Thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Farrier comes next week.  

here is another angle of him, kind of cuddy. He is toed in one one front foot (it drives me bonkers) but walks perfectly fine, its almost as if he turns it as soon as he stops moving.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I like his head.  Very cute horse. 

I think his withers are little too behind the front legs. I'm not sure how it's called - heavy on front? So you may have some problems fitting saddle on him.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I've gone through three saddles and finally found one that fit. I love it, he loves it.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice shoulder angle. Built very uphill. Your horse has an underslung heel, the angle of the heel is not the same as the toe. There isn't enough hoof at the heel, the cannon bone isn't lined up properly. I agree with the posty legged. But heavy on the forehand? I think no. Take a look at his butt compared to his chest, he is deffinitly built heavier on the hind end. Very short loin. Has a kink before the neck ties into the withers, which is characteristic of a ewe neck. But other then that the neck is fine. Is cock-throttled, neck ties into the head too abrubtly, may cause breathing problems when galloping long distances. Pigeon toed. Very cute head. The biggest flaw i see is the kink in the neck and how pidgeon toed he is. Other then that extremely cute.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

:O He's ewe necked?


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree, very cute face :!:


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh no no no thats not what i said. I said. 


> which is characteristic of a ewe neck. But other then that the neck is fine.


The kink is characteristic of a ewe neck. I didn't say he had one. No, his neck arches up, which is what you want. The kink is a confirmation flaw, but i wouldn't worry about it unless you do breed shows or something like that :wink:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> he's definately built uphill
> post legged
> possibly pigeon chested
> there's something about his neck I don't like
> ...



He's a morgan, that's what his neck needs to look like. The only reason he looks uphill, from what I can see, is the angle of the camera. He doesn't seem *really* heavy on the forehand at all to me.
Personally, I think he needs more muscle everywhere and he would be a lovely boy.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Harlee. I'm working on getting him toned hes so lazy. :lol:


----------

